# Transport for Dog Rescue



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All 

With the cost of fuel rocketing a lot of rescue centers are finding it really difficult now to get dogs transported to foster homes all over the country. 

I was wondering if any of you would be up for transporting a rescue dog on your way to where ever you are going. 

This does not mean going out of your way just taking it so far and somebody else will meet you and transport it on further. 

It works like this i.e. 

Dog in South Wales brought to Studley Worcs, from Studley it is brought to Leamington Spa from Leamington Spa to Lincoln, from Lincoln to Skegness where it arrives at its Foster home. 

So if I posted on here a dog wanted transporting to Devon etc and you were heading that way would any of you be prepared to just give it a lift :lol: 

All help is gratefully appreciated by the Rescue Centers 

Foster homes are also required if any one would like to foster a dog then please let me know and I will pass your details on to a couple of centers that we help. 

Jacquie


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

Great Idea, hope you get some people to take you up on it.

I am based in Ireland and do the odd run here....


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well done Jams101 if more folks did it then it really would make difference to the cost of transporting the dogs.


Jacquie


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

We do transport runs here in North yorks . We took one to Gatwick once as it was only a couple of miles from where we were going.

Good on you Jacquie and of course John 
Great idea posting on here


Chris


----------



## 104441 (May 11, 2007)

I would be more than willing to help most of my journeys are in the Lancashire area but Sunday 20th July I am travelling Manchester to Folkestone and returning 5th Aug. via Clumber Park Notts. arriving back in Manchester on 6th if that ties in with anything.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rescue dogs*

J

Keep me up your sleeve. I do not move about much but would not see one homeless.

Russell


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I'll always help if I can.

With a van that's actually built to specifically transport dogs I'll be only too pleased. The only problem is that if we're already taking our two there's not a lot of room for a third or fourth.

Andy 

PS 
I've often pondered on setting up a side line in transporting dogs commercially as the van is so well suited.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh goody a few more little helpers thanks Damondunc Chris, Orange Neil, Rapidi561 Russell and steamdrivenandy Andy.


Russell what doggie would you like :?: i'll see what is available :lol: 

Andy a yorkie don't take up much room Mrs SDA could nurse it :lol: 

We have just transpoted 2 lovely Westies to Lincoln and they were no bother at all, apart from us nearly losing one before we set off :roll: :lol: I wanted to keep them but John made me hand them over  

I will post on this thread when a dog needs transporting and if any of you are heading the way it is going please pm me your details and I will let the centers know

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anybody heading from Lincolnshire area to Midlands or Worcestershire or South Wales area that could give a Westie a lift please?


Jacquie


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We too will help if we can. Based in Norfolk.

Presume any doggy will get on with our friendly mutt??

Pat


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Lady J,

It's a shame cos you've just missed the exodus from across the country to the South Wales Champ. Dog Show @ Usk this weekend.

Next weekend is the National Working & Pastoral Champ. Dog Show @ Malvern and there probably will be people going over there from Lincolnshire.

We're not entered at either and are having a few weeks stay at home.

If you don't get an MHF volunter I can try the Beardie forum if you want?

Andy


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

patp said:


> We too will help if we can. Based in Norfolk.
> 
> Presume any doggy will get on with our friendly mutt??
> 
> Pat


Thank you Pat as to them getting on welllllllllll :lol: we use a crate for the rescue ones but it can get a bit vocal :roll: the 2 we have just transported were very good not a murmer out of them

Jacquie


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Doh... forgot we have a crate suitable for small breeds or puppies so all will be fine!

We are going to Cleethorpes and then down to West Country for a family get together on the 9th of August. Planning on going sometime before and staying some time after the 9th. Don't mind doing the scenic route if that is of any use to anyone.

Pat


----------

